# Steven Seagal - Aikido - Videos



## Xue Sheng (Aug 19, 2010)

and it does not appear to be movie Aikido

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0FV2Wvqq64&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fH6HtkySiCQ&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=herSynqVN3M&feature=related


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 19, 2010)

Good stuff, he seems to know what he is doing. Meet him in reallife pretty good guy even though some says he is not.


----------

